

Ask HN: use hosting in Iceland? - mark_l_watson

I have been looking into moving my email hosting and all of my web properties to hosting companies in Iceland (who support organizations like Doctors Without Borders, etc. who care about privacy).<p>The downsides are slightly higher cost and 200 millisecond vs. about 70 millisecond latency differences.<p>I don&#x27;t have anything to hide (that I know about) but it seems right to support companies and governments who take privacy and human rights seriously. Vote with the wallet, so to speak. Anyone else thinking of doing this?
======
e3pi
> use hosting in Iceland?

By the Snowden Exclusion Corollary(SEC) of client web services rejection:

Countries having rejected Snowden asylum are US/NSA compromised or will be.

Answer:

No.

